# Might need help 2/28-3/4 NE CT Woodstock



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I might need help with my route as I'll be on the road next week and it looks like there might be a big storm coming.

I think I have someone for Tuesday and Wednesday.

it's 20 houses kind of scatered about.
Let me know.

Dan


----------

